# How To Build Up Courage



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

alright im having a problem, im an alright snowboarder, like i can do 7's and sh*t but i got one problem, i dont get much air. i dont know what im doing wrong! like i jsut dont get as high as other people. and its eating at me becuase im too scared to try some things, like backflips and corks. i have tried frontflips and im good at tramps and cork 7's on them and frontflips off. im not a puss at trying things like that its just with snowboarding. Like how do you get past it? and tips for getting bigger please,


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

protection: like crash pads and helmet ect.

and someone to push you (and is better than you).


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

protection: like crash pads and helmet ect.

and someone to push you (and is better than you).


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

aCommunistSpy said:


> protection: like crash pads and helmet ect.
> 
> and someone to push you (and is better than you).


pads weigh you down screw that. just go off of it and pop your board higher and higher everytime with more and more speed. once you get as high as you can then start doing like a tweaked grab or something just for more confidence. then do a 1 higher and higher, then a 3 higher and higher then a 5 higher and higher then a 7 higher and higher then go after that 9 backflips and cork'd shit.
when your right at the edge of the top of the ramp youve really gotta pop your board on the spins and jump as hard as you can...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Bonfire-Snow said:


> Like how do you get past it? and tips for getting bigger please,


try seeking medical attention! :laugh:

all joking aside, I suck at jumps but I learned the hard way when approaching a high kicker, don't speed check! :thumbsup:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

> and its eating at me becuase im too scared to try some things, like backflips and corks


That may just be it right there...Also, whoever said crash pads has is a smart person. They'll give you a better level of confidence, while keeping you safe, to a degree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

don't judge crash pads without having ever worn them or even seen them. Honestly, my skeletools (one of the bulkier ones used for dirt bikes) is super comfortable, light weight, and really good protection. i usually forget i'm wearing it. + no wet butt. can't see it under your pants either 

I got it because i live on the ice coast and they really do help a lot, giving you confidence that if you screw up, you won't get fucked too bad. I don't think many people wear upper body armour but having a helmet/knee pads/ or hip pads is definitely a big confidence booster. better safe than sorry. 

also, you are way more apt to go for bigger things if you see your friends stomp the shit out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Protection is the key like said earlier. This way it can give you more confidence in executing tricks but this doesnt mean that you are free from danger, this will only lessen the fatality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

well personally in order for be to gain courage I either just say fuck it and do it or I just get pumped by listening to music, etc and then go for it. Don't think about falling think more of how good it will feel once you've done it


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

It's also good to get good at crashing :laugh: . I went out Sunday night and found that I have gotten alot better at recovering myself when I mess up. Just be sure to think two steps ahead


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^ Im going to have to disagree with wolf on this... 

snowboarding is a gangsta! sport...I think I got as good as I did because of my buddies going "dont be a pussy"...gets me passed psyching myself out. You go big or you go home...thats how you do it.. but if you feel a twinge of fear..best not to approach because you will tweak yourself out.

Here's a good approach though:

Find a distance where you are comfortable hitting the kicker without checking...
next run increase the distance to build more speed and dont check...
keep increasing every run.


----------

